# pickled fish (northern)?



## thumpershere2 (Dec 27, 2004)

Anyone pickle northern? I have tasted it and it's very good. I would like a recipe if anyone has one. It's icefishing time here and we plan on getting a couple northerns just to pickle.


----------



## Rob Babcock (Dec 27, 2004)

My dad lives in ND and pickles lots of pike and walleye.  I'll try to get ahold of him tomorrow and get his recipe.

You guys and your ice fishing! :roll:  :P


----------



## thumpershere2 (Dec 27, 2004)

Rob, thank you so much, will be looking for the recipe. We live in northern MN and we love to ice fish when the weather permits.


----------



## Otter (Dec 28, 2004)

I'll post a link for you - it is a fishing site, not a cooking site, but they are always talking about favorite fish recipes. If you post there, you should get a lot of replies. I notice you are from Northern Mn - I'm from Bemidji, where are you from?
http://walleyecentral.com/dc/dcboard.php?az=show_topics&forum=3


----------



## thumpershere2 (Dec 28, 2004)

Hi Otter (neighbor) I'm from Grand Rapids MN. Thank you for the web site, I'll check them out today. We might get out and do a little fishing this week as the weather has warmed up now.Hubby is anxious to catch some fish.


----------



## Otter (Dec 28, 2004)

Grand Rapids is really nice. It was a close call for us between there and Bemidji when we decided to move here. Ultimately, Sherrie wanted a slightly larger town for more shopping, restaurants, etc. In the past we fished Bass, Moose, Deer, Bowstring, Spider, Cut Foot Sioux, Split Hand and Sand, the latter three most often. We still drive over to GR every couple months to have broasted chicken and pizza at Sammy's. We also like The River City Diner in Deer River for hot beef sandwiches.


----------



## thumpershere2 (Dec 28, 2004)

Well Grand Rapids is really growing now. We live just outside of Rapids in Cohasset and we live on Bass lake. My hubby loves to snowmobile and hunt and fish. He just retired last year but does work part time. He worked all last summer so we didn't get in much fishing.We hope to make up for that this winter.They have a new place in Rapids to eat now and it's right on 2 going east but in town. It's called Dotties and they advertise all home cooked and real potatoes, (I like that). We will check it out soon.Bass lake is ok but the fishing has really died down in the last five years. We snowmobile up to Talmoon area and we start here on Bass lake and we hit Deer/moose and further on and it's a nice trip. Checked out the web site you mentioned and it looks real good.Alot of info on the forums. Have a great day.


----------



## Otter (Dec 29, 2004)

We went to a resort on Bass Lake few times - I can't remember the name, but it was on Pincherry Road. We caught lots of northerns, but they were quite small. We now live on Stump Lake (on the Mississippi between Lake Bemidji and Cass Lake). I noticed you got one detailed answer about pickling on the fishing site, but I thought you would get more. Go to the task bar on the page, select "search," and type in "pickling." I tried the search and there have been enough posts on pickling in the past to keep you busy for quite a while.    I like pickled herring (store bought) , but all the fish I catch get pan fried, so I can't help you personally with pickling recipes. Good Luck.


----------



## thumpershere2 (Dec 29, 2004)

Thanks so much for that web site otter, I got all the replies to keep me busy and they all sound great. Yes, Bass lake has alot of small northern and they did cut back on the limit on pan fish. I would rather live on the river, rivers are more exciting to fish.Looks like we will be getting rain and sleet in the next day. good soup weather.Have a great day.


----------

